

Guy writes 4000 lines of terrible code - starpilot
http://sfw.chanarchive.org/4chan/g/64134/guy-writes-4000-lines-of-terrible-code

======
mpclark
Clicked in case this article is about me...

------
spiralganglion
Hilarious! I would rather read bad code than watch bad TV. It's still pablum,
but at least it's my kind of pablum.

------
GotAnyMegadeth

        float x;
        float xx;
        float xxx;
        float xxxx;
        float xxxxx;
        float xxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
    

lol

this guy has some serious patience, check out 2923 -- 3391

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Fun fact:

When I was editing this comment, Google Chrome helpfully asked me "This page
is in Galician, Would you like to translate it?"

So my comment in Galician apparently is:

    
    
        float x;
        float xx;
        float xxx;
        float xxxx;
        float xxxxx;
        float XXXXXX;
        float XXXXXXX;
        float GRAPHOPRINT;
        float xxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
        float xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx;
    

Weird

~~~
dguaraglia
That's hilarious! As someone who can understand Galician quite well (I speak
both Spanish and Portuguese fluently and Galician is mostly transparent when
you know those two) I can't fathom how Google Translate came up with that.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
So you are trying to tell me that XXXXXXXX in Galician doesn't mean
Graphoprint!?

------
unkoman
Thought "how bad can it be" and left thinking that the world maybe is filled
with bad programmers like this guy.

~~~
jacquesm
This is probably not going to please you but I've seen worse than this. In
production, at companies with big names. Programmers in isolation (no
oversight or capable peers) will do the most terrible things.

And on a more positive note: he did write that code, is looking for help from
people more capable and eventually will likely figure it out. Check back in a
decade or so how he's doing, likely you'll be surprised. Writing terrible code
and learning from it is a lot better than not writing code at all.

It's easy enough to forget that at some point in time we were all clueless
newbies.

------
younata
Link to the code, because the article doesn't have it in a proper link:
[http://www.daniweb.com/software-
development/cpp/threads/4409...](http://www.daniweb.com/software-
development/cpp/threads/440954/cant-fix-error-in-my-program)

------
anigbrowl
Can't wait to see his Fizzbuzz implementation!

ಠ_ರೃ

------
utilitron
This has to be from a kid.

In another post from him he mentions a tutor.
[http://www.daniweb.com/software-
development/cpp/threads/4412...](http://www.daniweb.com/software-
development/cpp/threads/441225/problem-running-simple-program#post1897978)

I blame the tutor.

------
starnixgod
Here's a pastebin of the code: <http://pastebin.com/jURSutxe>

------
dexter313
I don't know... I think this is way to complex to be written by an idiot. Must
be fake.

------
rehashed
Unroll all the things!

